# Kitchen Cabinet Makeovers



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

I've been lurking for awhile and thought I'd dive in by sharing some of my cabinet jobs. I'm finding there is definitely a niche there, since a lot of people want to update kitchens without doing a complete remodel.

Having issues with some of my attachments, so I'm starting with photos of my kitchen.

Jenny


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you spray or roll/brush? What a difference they look great.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks! Sprayed all of it - still loving the finished product.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Real nice. Totally transformed the look.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks fabulous


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweet looking


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Tile guys and painters can really do wonders!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice work Jenny, what product(s) were used?


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Very nice work Jenny, what product(s) were used?


Thanks! I cleaned with Krud Kutter, primed with Benjamin Moore Fresh Start and used Advance to paint. Sprayed the doors and frames with my hvlp gun, so it was a hot mess for awhile. Kind of a "Dexter" look.


----------

